# What's the earliest you have tested?



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I never thought I would be this bad in the 2ww but omg I want to take a test so bad!!
It's been 7 days since 3day transfer and I know it's mega  early but what's the earliest you guys have tested and got a bfp??


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

I got bfp 6dp3dt but it was twins x

And my HCG was only 38 7dpt x


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

I tested positive 8 days past 3dt for my two ivf cycles, both times it was faint but obviously there. I was always a serial tester. 
Have you tested yet? It can add more stress sometimes testing early, as some people won't test positive until further on. Hope it all works out for you x


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Bfn for me   my otd is tomorrow so will test again but don't hold out much hope of it changing x


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry I just saw you got a BFN, really sorry, this journey can suck at times. Are you going to have another go? X


----------

